# Dead Mount



## Duckslayer1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got my ducks back from Beaks and Bands.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 4, 2011)

Very neat mount! I might have some old paper shells to go with it.


----------



## Duckslayer1 (Mar 4, 2011)

beaks and bands do good work and not expensive at all. good turn around time


----------



## CLDUCKS (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ducks*

Man they look good.


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 4, 2011)

Good looking mount.  Agree on the old paper shell box.  You can find one on ebay I'm sure.  If not, pm me.  I may be able to hook you up.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

looks good


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 7, 2011)

nice mount..i like a dead mount were the birds actualy look dead..good job..b and b


----------



## jaydubya79 (Mar 7, 2011)

Another great looking mount by B and B! Got several from them myself, and my son is about to take them his first wood duck kill.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2011)

where is beaks and bands located and what do they charge?


----------



## macdog82881 (Mar 7, 2011)

160 sitting. And 180 flying I believe and located in McDonough GA


----------



## Duckslayer1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey stringmusic pm me and I will give u b and b's number


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 7, 2011)

i have a canvas and a snow  goose from arkansas they have ..two more weeks and i pick them up..by the looks of the pics i should be happy..beaks and bands 678 787 1964  call brett thanks buddy see you soon


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Mar 7, 2011)

That looks awesome congrats


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 8, 2011)

I normally don't like wood duck dead mounts, but that one is awesome. Love the way the greenwing is posed.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 12, 2011)

i wanna get all divers like that ...or it would look good with about 5 or 6 quail up there .....there are plenty of options with a dead mount..even a turkey would look good


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## The Kid (Mar 12, 2011)

Man that's a really good mount. I love the dead mounts. Looks great


----------

